# Ricoh or Epson?



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've gone through 2 epson printers already because the sub ink dried or whatever it is that happens when you don't use it for a month or so. 

I'm thinking about the ricoh 3300 because I've heard that the gel doesn't dry out. But last year everyone was having problems with the motherboards going bad. I'm so tired of wasting money on equipment that fails more than it works. either a C88+ or the 3300 will cost about the same with the inks included, so which would you recommend? 

I'm particularly interested in what the ricoh owners have to say about them. Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

You may have considered this before but if you are printing that infrequently than you would be better served and be less costly in the long run to have someone print sheets for you to press yourself.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

I've had 2 dead Ricoh 3300s in less than 2 years. BAD NEWS. At least with Epson, you know the problem and how to prevent (print daily).


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> You may have considered this before but if you are printing that infrequently than you would be better served and be less costly in the long run to have someone print sheets for you to press yourself.


I have looked into that and the places that do that are ridiculously over priced for a sheet of paper with ink on it. Plus, they have minimums.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

American logoZ said:


> I've had 2 dead Ricoh 3300s in less than 2 years. BAD NEWS. At least with Epson, you know the problem and how to prevent (print daily).


I don't have one of those CIS systems so I have to use the individual 12ml cartridges that are $85 each. Printing every day just wastes the ink. I hate to invest in a bad printer, but I hate to invest in expensive ink just to have it dry out and destroy a printer. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place here.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I ave used my Ricoh GX7000 for two years with trouble. I have given up on Epson


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> I've gone through 2 epson printers already because the sub ink dried or whatever it is that happens when you don't use it for a month or so.
> 
> I'm thinking about the ricoh 3300 because I've heard that the gel doesn't dry out. But last year everyone was having problems with the motherboards going bad. I'm so tired of wasting money on equipment that fails more than it works. either a C88+ or the 3300 will cost about the same with the inks included, so which would you recommend?
> 
> I'm particularly interested in what the ricoh owners have to say about them. Thanks.


The "gel" on that Ricoh 3300 printer model doesn't dry out as the printer firmware is automatically flowing some amount of inks at timed intervals through the print heads as long as it is on. This is by design to keep the heads clear.

Epson doesn't have this feature so you need to do occasional nozzle checks or print something out on your own.

Bottom line is you need to print frequently on any inkjet, just happens that Ricoh builds into the 3300 that "feature" by design.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> I ave used my Ricoh GX7000 for two years with trouble. I have given up on Epson


Charles, I'm assuming you mean without trouble, but want to clarify. I'm not looking at buying the big one, just the little 3300, 

I'm just so scared of getting one that will be nothing but headaches. But the ricoh will save me money on ink over the long haul. The cartidges are bigger and $25 each less than the ones for the epson c88+.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> Charles, I'm assuming you mean without trouble, but want to clarify. I'm not looking at buying the big one, just the little 3300,
> 
> I'm just so scared of getting one that will be nothing but headaches. But the ricoh will save me money on ink over the long haul. The cartidges are bigger and $25 each less than the ones for the epson c88+.


Cobra High Temp inks will save you a lot more money in the long haul vs. any Sawgrass inks.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Cobra High Temp inks will save you a lot more money in the long haul vs. any Sawgrass inks.


Are they for sublimation? What kind of printers do they work with?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> Are they for sublimation? What kind of printers do they work with?


Yes. They have inks for Epson and Ricoh. Not sure if they have a profile yet for Ricoh, but they have a profile for the Epson WF1100.

http://cobraink.com/ink/ink%20RZ-280.htm

http://cobraink.com/cartridges/Combo Pack high temp.htm


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Yes. They have inks for Epson and Ricoh. Not sure if they have a profile yet for Ricoh, but they have a profile for the Epson WF1100.


I only have one C88+ left and it is used as a normal letter printer not for transfers of any kind. Not sure if I want to turn it over to sublimation or not. But I don't have an 1100.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> I only have one C88+ left and it is used as a normal letter printer not for transfers of any kind. Not sure if I want to turn it over to sublimation or not. But I don't have an 1100.


Refillable carts don't mean you are "turning it over to sublimation", it can easily revert back to a standard ink type by changing carts back.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've never used refillable carts so I have no idea what all is involved with them. But I have heard that they are a real pain to install.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

I have had a Ricoh 3300 for over a year and would recommend it . The Carts are 29ml and the first set will use about 40% filling up the lines,However; your second set will last longer since your lines will not have to be filled. I also have a 1400 Epson with the bulk ink cis system...hate the maintance required with this unit. I run a nozzle check just to run ink through the heads a least once a week. I think a lot of what people think is clogged heads ,is air in lines causing gaps. Sometimes you can't get a good nozzle check, til you let it set a few hours after you do the head cleaning.I just looked at my counter on the 3300 printer I have printed 949 color and 9 blk prints... thats on 2 sets of cartridges and of course these are not by all means full page prints.Maybe someone good at figuring the math, would be able to figure about my cost per page. I usually roughly figure my cost about 3cents a sq inch. to keep me on the safe side of profit. I am sure there are plenty of people that love the Epson,and some people have stated problems but ,of my two printers I prefer the Ricoh.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> I've never used refillable carts so I have no idea what all is involved with them. But I have heard that they are a real pain to install.


They install just like Epson carts do, you set them in a slot and they click and lock. You have to refill the inks, but it's not difficult, just requires doing it. CIS eliminates the more frequent refills.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

coolbeansgifts said:


> I have had a Ricoh 3300 for over a year and would recommend it . The Carts are 29ml and the first set will use about 40% filling up the lines,However; your second set will last longer since your lines will not have to be filled. I also have a 1400 Epson with the bulk ink cis system...hate the maintance required with this unit. I run a nozzle check just to run ink through the heads a least once a week. I think a lot of what people think is clogged heads ,is air in lines causing gaps. Sometimes you can't get a good nozzle check, til you let it set a few hours after you do the head cleaning.I just looked at my counter on the 3300 printer I have printed 949 color and 9 blk prints... thats on 2 sets of cartridges and of course these are not by all means full page prints.Maybe someone good at figuring the math, would be able to figure about my cost per page. I usually roughly figure my cost about 3cents a sq inch. to keep me on the safe side of profit. I am sure there are plenty of people that love the Epson,and some people have stated problems but ,of my two printers I prefer the Ricoh.


Your clog issue looks more CIS related than they look to be the fault of the printer. Carts (on desktop Epsons) don't have air line problems as there are no air lines, CIS can have air line problems. 

A full page graphic at 8 X 10 = 80 square inches.

$0.03 X 80 = $2.40 per page .... OUCH! That would be full coverage, so worse case.


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

I hear ya on the ouch for my 3 cents a sq inch Mike. I always figure high for the ouch factor. It just seems to work out better for me profit wise to figure the ouch factor in to formula.

After doing sublimation for a while it just seems like a good idea to figure on the high side of cost, to pay for the ouch factors.

The carts for the Ricoh 3300 ar 29ml and cost $60 ea. and the epson 88 12ml carts cost $85,so over the long run I think the Ricoh is more cost effective.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Might be useful to discuss the real question of which ink - Sawgrass or Cobra? What printer one uses makes zero difference. They are just printers. 

The cost for cartridges from Sawgrass are incredible. You figure around $2.00 per ML on Ricoh and $4.00 per ML on Epson. That exact same Epson ink from Sawgrass mysteriously drops to under $.25 or less per ML for people with wide format printers. Furthermore high end non-Sawgrass ink runs in the rage of $.10 - .18 per ML with zero clogging. 

The other interesting issue is how can the new ink from Sawgrass (Ricoh) with all the R & D and start up manufacturing cost be less than half of the old ink that has been around for ages and must have close to zero manufacturing cost? 

Could it be simply smart business? With the patents expiring on Epson related patents one would think Sawgrass and the cartel will do everything possible to get people off Epsons and onto Ricohs where they will be protected for many years to come. 

It really comes down to how much ink one uses as it relates to a percent of cost. Making mugs? Cost of ink really does not matter. Making shirts? Matters big time.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

coolbeansgifts said:


> I hear ya on the ouch for my 3 cents a sq inch Mike. I always figure high for the ouch factor. It just seems to work out better for me profit wise to figure the ouch factor in to formula.
> 
> After doing sublimation for a while it just seems like a good idea to figure on the high side of cost, to pay for the ouch factors.
> 
> The carts for the Ricoh 3300 ar 29ml and cost $60 ea. and the *epson 88 12ml carts cost $85*,so over the long run I think the Ricoh is more cost effective.


You are talking about $85 *prefilled* "throw-away" Epson sublimation carts that *Sawgrass* manufacturers ... avoid those they are a total ripoff. No one uses those, except maybe once then they find out they have been robbed.

You can buy inks in bulk (even from Sawgrass Artanium) and put those in refillable carts or in your own CIS.

Artanium bulk = $1.12 per mL

ArTainium - Bulk Ink Bottles

Actually Sawgrass prefilled carts are $85 for 13 mL, so Sawgrass prefilled carts = $6.53 per mL

Sawgrass Artanium brand prefilled is $74 for 18 mL $4.11 per mL

Price depends on vendor, but these are typical costs.

or 

Cobra High Temp = $0.23 per mL ( 4 oz/130 mL bottle)


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

But are the high temp inks sublimation dyes? Can they be used for sublimation on things other than shirts or not? Also does one need a large format printer? I don't have one. Most of what I make with sublimation has a max print area of 8" x 10" and that would have to be something large like a puzzle or picture frame of some kind. I do mugs, water bottles, key chains. Mostly small stuff so I've never had a need for a large format printer.

I do have an Epson C88+ that is used for non-sublimation printing and an Epson 1400 with black max ink for making transparencies for screen printing. Neither one has a CIS.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> But are the high temp inks sublimation dyes?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


I marked up in your text body above ...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

lben said:


> But are the high temp inks sublimation dyes? Can they be used for sublimation on things other than shirts or not? Also does one need a large format printer? I don't have one. Most of what I make with sublimation has a max print area of 8" x 10" and that would have to be something large like a puzzle or picture frame of some kind. I do mugs, water bottles, key chains. Mostly small stuff so I've never had a need for a large format printer.
> 
> I do have an Epson C88+ that is used for non-sublimation printing and an Epson 1400 with black max ink for making transparencies for screen printing. Neither one has a CIS.


To me if you are doing mugs, keychains and the like than I would not even worry about ink cost unless you are doing significant numbers.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> To me if you are doing mugs, keychains and the like than I would not even worry about ink cost unless you are doing significant numbers.


Of course one could be against high inks costs in general for Sawgrass monopoly inks and support other parties inks as a matter of principle. 

I agree ink costs are less significant for mugs and small Unisub stuff, however, _high entry cost for Sawgrass_ _still applies_, no matter mugs or tshirts. The initial purchase is obscene for any SG product 

Entry costs also apply to printers as well.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Riderz Ready said:


> To me if you are doing mugs, keychains and the like than I would not even worry about ink cost unless you are doing significant numbers.


I don't do significant numbers, which is part of the problem. The printer sits for weeks at a time. I have already killed 2 epson printers (one with sub ink and the other with chromablast ink) by not printing daily or weekly to keep the print heads from clogging or drying out. If I print stuff every day or so I am going to be wasting so much ink that by the time I do get an order for something I won't have any ink left and I can't afford the $85 each for carts just to waste it.

I'm not sure what the difference was, if any, but the first couple of times I got sublimation ink for my C88+ I bought it from bestblanks. One set of carts sat in the printer unused for over 8 months and when I turned on the printer to print something it worked without a hitch. 

The last time I got sub ink I bought it from Conde. It sat in the printer unused for 4 days. Four lousy days between jobs and when I went to use it, the print heads were clogged or dried or whatever was wrong with them. I wasted the entire 4 carts trying to clean the print head. Which is why I'm so leary about getting another epson. Those small carts aren't cheap and they really don't last very long, especially if you have to coat the entire surface with color.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> I don't do significant numbers, which is part of the problem. The printer sits for weeks at a time. I have already killed 2 epson printers (one with sub ink and the other with chromablast ink) by not printing daily or weekly to keep the print heads from clogging or drying out.
> 
> *I'm going to let you in on a dirty little secret the mainstream sublimation vendors (Sawgrass et al) don't tell you about the Ricoh. You are still forced into printing frequently, you just don't know it. *
> 
> ...


I marked up in your text body above.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The reason I buy the small ink carts is because A) I don't have a CIS, B) I can't afford the initial cost of a CIS, and C) I don't do enough printing to warrant spending that kind of money. I was unaware of refillable carts. Do they make any for a C88+? And who sells these other inks and carts you are talking about?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

lben said:


> The reason I buy the small ink carts is because A) I don't have a CIS, B) I can't afford the initial cost of a CIS, and C) I don't do enough printing to warrant spending that kind of money. I was unaware of refillable carts. Do they make any for a C88+? And who sells these other inks and carts you are talking about?


A CIS will only add to your issues. They have more issues than one can count. Once again for all the money you are wasting on ink, printers, etc you should look at getting prints done for you by someone with a large format printer. They can probably sell you a finished printed sheet for less than you can print it yourself due to the low cost of ink and paper. Then you can press yourself.

When we first started in dye sub we gave up for 6 months due to all the poor ink issues with Sawgrass. After much consideration we decided the only way to go in dye sub was wide format to avoid Sawgrass and their poor ink. Never had a clog issue since we made the move with either our Epson or the Mutoh.

Dye sub can be rewarding and even a fun hobby if you take the Sawgrass clogging out of it. Get someone to print for you and start enjoying the world of dye sublimation.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> The reason I buy the small ink carts is because A) I don't have a CIS, B) I can't afford the initial cost of a CIS, and C) I don't do enough printing to warrant spending that kind of money. I was unaware of refillable carts. Do they make any for a C88+? And who sells these other inks and carts you are talking about?


Another *dirty secret* _most_ sublimation vendors don't tell you .... you can buy refillable carts and you don't have to pay $85 per color for the carts. They would rather you buy $85 per color carts, so you can do head cleans at $6 per mL prices.

Refillable carts are all over the place, and for nearly all Epson printers old and new. Just a couple resources below, many many places to get these.

Inksupply.com Your Source for Inkjet Ink, Cartridges and Printer Supplies.

.:: Cobra Ink Systems::. This is where the term CIS began


Most of your past sublimation issues and obscene costs were due to lack of knowledge of your options, this usually happens when you go to many sublimation vendors and ask them "what do you need to get started with sublimation".

When you got your $85 cart set ($85 x 4 = $340) from the sublimation vendor you mentioned, and you used those over and over for head cleaning (instead of putting in cheaper Epsons original carts in for that task) I hope the sublimation vendor and Nathan Hale (CEO of Sawgrass) kept you on their Christmas card list year after year.

Those prefilled carts (Epson OEM or Sawgrass) are a huge ripoff, prefilled carts also waste up to 20% of the ink since they report "empty" even when they are not. Once those carts get below a certain level, then the ink pressure is lower and can cause banding as well. With refillable carts (and CIS) you control the ink fill.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have spent quite a bit of time on the cobra site. I wish they had better product descriptions. I was looking at the empty carts vs the prefilled high temp carts. Do you know if the carts are the same for both, or do you know if the prefilled ones are refillable? I'll probably give them a call on Monday and see what they say.

The other place sells ink by the gallon! There is quite a price difference between the inks for the C88+ and the 1400. I'll have to mull it over after I talk to them and figure it out. I wish I had known about the cleaning fluid and cleaning carts before I tossed those other printers out. Ah well, live and learn. At least now I know. Thanks for the information.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> I have spent quite a bit of time on the cobra site. I wish they had better product descriptions. I was looking at the empty carts vs the prefilled high temp carts. Do you know if the carts are the same for both, or do you know if the prefilled ones are refillable?
> 
> *The carts don't care about what ink goes into them initially, just need to to keep the same type of ink in them once you have filled a "virgin" set. *
> 
> ...


I marked up in your text above.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

That black max ink for the 1400 is expensive too. So I'm thinking about getting the empty carts for the 1400 and just getting a gallon of black ink and filling all of them with the black ink. That would save a fortune on the ink for the transparencies. Now if I got the high temp ink for the 1400 too, I could switch them out as needed? Is there a way to keep them from drying out or leaking out of the carts when they're not in use? And if just using refillable carts is there anything else I would have to do when I switch carts to a different kind of ink? I'm thinking maybe just a nozzle check or a nozzle check with the cleaning fluid? So much new information to learn.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> That black max ink for the 1400 is expensive too. So I'm thinking about getting the empty carts for the 1400 and just getting a gallon of black ink and filling all of them with the black ink. That would save a fortune on the ink for the transparencies. Now if I got the high temp ink for the 1400 too, I could switch them out as needed?
> 
> *Yes, once the carts ae installed the printer will do an automatic head clean and will purge out the previous inks. I do a nozzle check and if it's OK I usually print a small page of solid color bars to double check if any banding.*
> 
> ...


I marked up above in your text.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

My set up here at the shop is a hybrid Epson 4800. All banks are set up with refillable cartridges. The right side is one cartridge of black ink and three carts of cleaning fluid for doing film positives for screen printing. The left side is four refillable carts of sublimation ink. I use a hybrid RIP software (MultiRIP) and can print using only one side or the other. The only thing I have to do between prints is change out the roll media. No switching of printing ink to do.

We do a lot more screen printing than sublimation so the sublimation inks sit for days and occasionally weeks without being used. Even during our record-setting summer of over 100 degree days in a non-airconditioned room, I have zero, yes ZERO print head problems, clogs or other problems with my sublimation ink destroying the printer.

After 5 Epson printers, 6 print heads and the ability to completely disassemble, clean and assemble a printer, countless thousands of dollars spent on ink and the absolute hate of the whole sublimation process, I finally got smart and got away from Sawgrass ink.

I now love sublimating and don't get that sickening feeling in the pit of my stomach when I see the little bars in the nozzle check dropping out. I have yet to have anything but a perfect nozzle check since March.

You can compare the cost per ml of sublimation inks all you want, but believe me, the money you save on printers, print heads and the time and energy spent trying to fix problems on the phone or on these forums instead of making money far outweighs any other considerations.

We may never get back some of our sublimation customers that we lost because the printer was out being repaired or because we were having other issues, but I now am actually having fun sublimating again and I don't have to plan an entire day around getting a job done. Printer issues are no longer part of the equation.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Isn't it amazing how much fun sublimation is without being tied to poor quality ink that the Cartel forces upon the desktop market? Heck when we first start we totally quit sublimation for almost 6 months becuase of all the ink issues. After much research we figured the only soltuion was to go wide format and leave the Cartel behind. Since that first day it has been a total blast. No clogs, no outrageous prices for ink and no having to listen to the BS that the Cartel has to spew to cover up the simple fact, a fact I have never had disputed, that the ink sold to the desktop market is old technology, causes constant clogs, and destroys print heads. 

Hopefully more and more people coming on the forums expressing life after Sawgrass and their distributors will encourage others to follow suit.

Continued success.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Riderz Ready said:


> Isn't it amazing how much fun sublimation is without being tied to poor quality ink that the Cartel forces upon the desktop market? Heck when we first start we totally quit sublimation for almost 6 months becuase of all the ink issues. After much research we figured the only soltuion was to go wide format and leave the Cartel behind. Since that first day it has been a total blast. No clogs, no outrageous prices for ink and no having to listen to the BS that the Cartel has to spew to cover up the simple fact, a fact I have never had disputed, that the ink sold to the desktop market is old technology, causes constant clogs, and destroys print heads.
> 
> Hopefully more and more people coming on the forums expressing life after Sawgrass and their distributors will encourage others to follow suit.
> 
> Continued success.


We should form a Sawgrass Anonymous support group .... meet every Tuesday, everyone get up and tell their horror stories, and how many days they have been "sober".


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Red Earth said:


> My set up here at the shop is a hybrid Epson 4800. All banks are set up with refillable cartridges. The right side is one cartridge of black ink and three carts of cleaning fluid for doing film positives for screen printing. The left side is four refillable carts of sublimation ink. I use a hybrid RIP software (MultiRIP) and can print using only one side or the other. The only thing I have to do between prints is change out the roll media. No switching of printing ink to do.
> 
> We do a lot more screen printing than sublimation so the sublimation inks sit for days and occasionally weeks without being used. Even during our record-setting summer of over 100 degree days in a non-airconditioned room, I have zero, yes ZERO print head problems, clogs or other problems with my sublimation ink destroying the printer.
> 
> ...


Where do you get your sub ink from? Cobra Inks or some other place?

I haven't done sublimation in nearly a year because of the printer/ink clog problems and the expense. I'm just now (since this thread started) learning about ink other than sawgrass carts.


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike.... Now that's damn funny!.... Hello SASG....My name is Phil...and it's been 425 days, 14 hours and 36 minutes since my last head clog! And I have saved thousands on my ink bills!!!!!

Loretta,

If someone hasn't enlightened you on where to look email me and I will help....

Phil


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

lben said:


> Where do you get your sub ink from? Cobra Inks or some other place?
> 
> I haven't done sublimation in nearly a year because of the printer/ink clog problems and the expense. I'm just now (since this thread started) learning about ink other than sawgrass carts.


I'm still in Artanium inks as I have _tons _of existing art that needs to be "ported" over to Cobra inks when I switch over. But the divorce papers are soon to be be served. 

I'm using Cobra pigments now, but based on others I deem reliable feedback Cobra High Temp inks will be my next ole lady.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Red Earth said:


> Loretta,
> 
> If someone hasn't enlightened you on where to look email me and I will help....
> 
> Phil


I sent you a private message. Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Could not resist going back to determine when we got off the Cartel juice. Jan 11, 2010 was the day that the lights shined on dye sublimation. I can honestly say that day was the most important day to the success of Riderz Ready.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've wasted my last on it last year. Now that I know I can get refillable carts for both printers (C88+ & 1400) that's what I'm going to do. Thanks everyone for your input here. At least now I know I don't have to get another printer. I can use what I have and still save a small fortune on ink. AND I can do a lot more sublimation stuff now that I won't have to worry so much about conserving ink!


----------



## edmond1815 (Mar 28, 2010)

Dear friends,
I use 4 pieces Ricoh 3300 GX printers with SbliJet - R ink and 3 pieces Epson 1400 with Artainium UV+ CIS system.
Same image printed from Photoshop on Mac, same Heat Press, total different results.
I used correct driver / settings / ICC Profile, already talked with Sawgrass support and no solution.
On Mug sublimation red colour looks bright, very saturate, like "Coca-Cola" red on Epson.
On Ricoh the results is very poor, with low quality, to bright, strange.
I already tried a lot of situation, settings.
Please if anyone use Ricoh 3300 on mugs, tell me your settings from Adobe Photoshop, and ICC profile, step by step.

Thank you in advance


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

I have a Ricoh 3300 and after trying to set it up myself, I had terrible colors reds looked purple and etc. I called my supplier Conde and they have their own profile and through an indepth process the lady talked me through the Icc profile setup.

I have Corel x5 and Adobe photoshop elements..and do most my sublimation out of the little elements program. I had problems swapping back and forth between the 1400 epson set up with sawgrass powerdriver profile at first..had to reset to photoshop controls color from printer controls color when using the 1400. I finally just made the 3300 the default printer. 

All this may not be any help but maybe someone from Conde or Johnson plastics could add to this.

good luck


----------



## edmond1815 (Mar 28, 2010)

i use ricoh icc profile v. 1.2 from official sawgrass.
Somebody can help me with other profile?
I have Mac and Photoshop CS4 OR CS5.
Actually, dosen't matter platfor, use same icc profile.
Thanks....






coolbeansgifts said:


> I have a Ricoh 3300 and after trying to set it up myself, I had terrible colors reds looked purple and etc. I called my supplier Conde and they have their own profile and through an indepth process the lady talked me through the Icc profile setup.
> 
> I have Corel x5 and Adobe photoshop elements..and do most my sublimation out of the little elements program. I had problems swapping back and forth between the 1400 epson set up with sawgrass powerdriver profile at first..had to reset to photoshop controls color from printer controls color when using the 1400. I finally just made the 3300 the default printer.
> 
> ...


----------



## w2csa (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got a GX7000 a few months ago to replace my Epson 4800. The Epson was a fine printer but required a lot of attention, after 5 years the last clog was just too much for it.
The GX7000 has been trouble free so far. I use the Harvey Head cleaner to cycle a print once a day. Most of the time I'm printing anyways but it helps for the "off" days. I do like the speed of the GX7000!


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Cool, I need a motherboard for a 4800. Do you still have your old one?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Red Earth said:


> Cool, I need a motherboard for a 4800. Do you still have your old one?


We have our 4800 sitting around somewhere. Not sure of the ease or difficulty in getting the motherboard out of it.


----------



## w2csa (Aug 3, 2007)

Wow I still have it


----------



## Red Earth (Jan 10, 2008)

Easy to get out, a few screws in back, slide it out and unplug. If either of you are interested, I would like to have one. PM me if you like


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

just wanted to toss in my two cents. I have a 3300 i have been using these since Nov last year. I am on my second one due to print head problems. And now my second one is having same issue my nozzle check just came back good but i am still printing lines. And i use these printers every single day. about 30 prints a day. 

I have been looking at my other options on printers


----------



## jmatson (Nov 11, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> Isn't it amazing how much fun sublimation is without being tied to poor quality ink that the Cartel forces upon the desktop market? Heck when we first start we totally quit sublimation for almost 6 months becuase of all the ink issues. After much research we figured the only soltuion was to go wide format and leave the Cartel behind. Since that first day it has been a total blast. No clogs, no outrageous prices for ink and no having to listen to the BS that the Cartel has to spew to cover up the simple fact, a fact I have never had disputed, that the ink sold to the desktop market is old technology, causes constant clogs, and destroys print heads.
> 
> Hopefully more and more people coming on the forums expressing life after Sawgrass and their distributors will encourage others to follow suit.
> 
> Continued success.


What kind of printer are you running?


----------

